# Bike sleber zusammenstellen Oder Fetriges bike??



## Emalin (26. Januar 2010)

Hey,
Also ich wolltem al fragenwenn ich mit Bmx anfange ob ich mir ein fertiges Bike oder ein selbst zusammen gestelltest also ich hätte höh 650.Ich habe (ka)
Mfg Emalin
Freze nmich auf Antworten


----------



## Goldfisch199 (26. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

also erstmal kaufst du dir ein Wörterbuch mit Hochdeutsch.
Dann lernst du erstmal kräftig Hochdeutsch.
Und dann,...
























... können wir weiterreden

(für Rechtschreibfehler Haftet die Tastatur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (26. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir ein Komplettbike, dann kannst immern noch bei Bedarf teile austauschen. Und wenn du später mal weißt was du willst baust dir das Nächste selbst auf.

UND: Wörter selbst zusammenbasteln ist Tabu


----------



## Hertener (27. Januar 2010)

fetriges sleber kafuen  (ha)


----------



## RISE (27. Januar 2010)

Mit einem Komplettbike hast du bei dem Budget mehr. Wenn du dich allerdings auch mit gebrauchten Rädern arrangieren kannst, solltest du für den Preis schon was sehr ordentliches bekommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2010)

Glücklicherweise haben die paar BMX-er, die ich kenne, mehr im Kopf als der Threadersteller ...


----------



## Goldfisch199 (27. Januar 2010)

ich zum Beispiel ?


----------



## RISE (27. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise haben die paar BMX-er, die ich kenne, mehr im Kopf als der Threadersteller ...





Jeder fängt mal an.


----------



## Emalin (27. Januar 2010)

Dannkkke


----------



## Emalin (27. Januar 2010)

Hey,
Ich muss nochmal stÃ¶ren.....
Ich habe ein bisschen bei http://www.peoplesstore.de/ rumgestÃ¶bert....
Also ich habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein Tipp geben kann
Ich habe 500â¬ vllt noch 550â¬ zu verfÃ¼gung^^
Bin 57 ~ 60kg schwer 1,65 GroÃ
KÃ¶nnte mir jemand einen tipp von den komplett bikes geben??
(Rot, Schwarz oder Lila wÃ¤re coole farben^^)
Das wÃ¤re sehr Nett
Mfg Emalin


----------



## RISE (27. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß du bist, aber bei 1,65m würde ich eins mit max. 20,5" Oberrohr nehmen. Dahingehend kannst du deine Auswahl mal einschränken. Ansonsten sind alle Räder in dem Preisbereich ganz gut ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (27. Januar 2010)

Wie, nur so wenig Threads? Ich würde noch 5 auf machen. Vielleicht am besten ein neues Unterforum, nur für dich... wir suchen dir dann auch deine Kleidung, gesundes Essen und einen Job aus, sag einfach nur was du da so von der Farbe her magst.

Der produktive Teil meines Beitrags: RISE hat recht.


----------



## Emalin (27. Januar 2010)

Schuldigung-.-
Ich sollte vllt aufhören  -.-
Naja ich frage ab nun nichtmehr


----------



## BaronAlex (27. Januar 2010)

Nimm das Fit PRK oder FIT STR von 09, dann is jut hier


----------



## qam (27. Januar 2010)

Es geht nicht darum, dass du Fragen stellst, sondern wie du sie stellst und welche. Ich meine, ein Thema reicht doch oder? Du musst doch nicht gleich mehrere öffnen. Und lass dir doch nich Bikes raussuchen, sag doch z.B. (wie dus ja auch richtigerweise gemacht hast) wie groß du bist etc. und was fürne Größe denn da gut wäre. Und dann kannst du dir eigentlich schon selbst ein paar Bikes raussuchen, die in Frage kämen. Wenn du nicht weißt was Kriterien für ein gutes Bike sind, solltest du dich hier im Forum etwas umschauen, dazu gibts nämlich mindestens 2 Themen, die dir weiterhelfen. Und wenn du dir dann mal Bikes rausgesucht hast kannst du die ja immer noch in das eine! Thema reinposten, dass du ja schon vorher wegen der Größe aufgemacht hast (wobei man das theoretisch auch finden könnte, aber gut, was soll ^^) und dann kannst du dir immer noch mal fragen, ob die Bikes nun auch wirklich das haben was sie haben sollten.

Ein Forum ist natürlich mit unter dazu da, um darin Fragen zu stellen und da hat ja auch niemand was dagegen... aber manche Fragen sind überflüssig, bzw schon tausend mal beantwortet worden... und die muss man nicht noch mal stellen, einfach die Augen auf machen, dann findet man die Antwort schnell.

In diesem Sinne...

mfg qam


----------



## Goldfisch199 (28. Januar 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass du Fragen stellst, sondern wie du sie stellst und welche. Ich meine, ein Thema reicht doch oder? Du musst doch nicht gleich mehrere öffnen. Und lass dir doch nich Bikes raussuchen, sag doch z.B. (wie dus ja auch richtigerweise gemacht hast) wie groß du bist etc. und was fürne Größe denn da gut wäre. Und dann kannst du dir eigentlich schon selbst ein paar Bikes raussuchen, die in Frage kämen. Wenn du nicht weißt was Kriterien für ein gutes Bike sind, solltest du dich hier im Forum etwas umschauen, dazu gibts nämlich mindestens 2 Themen, die dir weiterhelfen. Und wenn du dir dann mal Bikes rausgesucht hast kannst du die ja immer noch in das eine! Thema reinposten, dass du ja schon vorher wegen der Größe aufgemacht hast (wobei man das theoretisch auch finden könnte, aber gut, was soll ^^) und dann kannst du dir immer noch mal fragen, ob die Bikes nun auch wirklich das haben was sie haben sollten.
> 
> Ein Forum ist natürlich mit unter dazu da, um darin Fragen zu stellen und da hat ja auch niemand was dagegen... aber manche Fragen sind überflüssig, bzw schon tausend mal beantwortet worden... und die muss man nicht noch mal stellen, einfach die Augen auf machen, dann findet man die Antwort schnell.
> 
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Emalin (28. Januar 2010)

Okay dann pass ich jetzt auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emalin (28. Januar 2010)

Aber ich habe noch eien frage die habe ich nciht im forum gefunden also wa heist den  höhstens die größe 20.5 und heist das die sachen darüber also 21.0 sind auch okay oder niederiger also 20.0??


----------



## Goldfisch199 (28. Januar 2010)

das ist die oberrohrlänge in zoll
gruß


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2010)

Jap, ist die Oberrohrlänge, man kann natürlich auch ne kleinere oder größere Länge nehmen, ist Geschmackssache. Aber auch hierzu gibt es etwas: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299341  Der zweite Post erklärt die Maße am Bike. Kannste dir ja mal anschauen, ist sehr informativ!


----------



## Hertener (28. Januar 2010)

> höhstens ... 20.5


Genau!


> ... die sachen darüber also 21.0 sind auch okay ...


Nein!


> ... oder niederiger also 20.0??


Jepp! Besser 20.2 oder 20.4 oder 20.5.


----------



## alliance-bmx (29. Januar 2010)

wie wäre es denn, wenn du dich mal von ein paar shops beraten lässt? die können dir die besten antworten geben zu all deinen fragen! das ist zufälliger weise deren job!!!


----------



## RISE (29. Januar 2010)

Im BMX Board ist ein gebrauchtes WTP Elektro drin fÃ¼r 550â¬. Besser gehts eigentlich bei dem Preis kaum noch.


----------



## gmozi (31. Januar 2010)

Kommste mit Deinem Budget gerade eben hin wenn Du willst.
Bremshebel auch endlich in Pink von Odyssey


----------



## happynessbike (29. April 2016)

gmozi schrieb:


> Kommste mit Deinem Budget gerade eben hin wenn Du willst.
> Bremshebel auch endlich in Pink von Odyssey


Wer bietet dieses Bmx an ?


----------



## happynessbike (29. April 2016)

Bmx Besitzer


gmozi schrieb:


> Kommste mit Deinem Budget gerade eben hin wenn Du willst.
> Bremshebel auch endlich in Pink von Odyssey


----------



## happynessbike (29. April 2016)

Für wie viel ist es zu haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (22. Mai 2016)

Gar nicht mehr. Das war ein Custom Rad, welches ich damals als Zweitrad ( primär für Dirt ) aufgebaut hatte.
So nicht zu kaufen und auch nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------

